# Bass heavy POP or Rock songs?



## arw01

Not much of a hip hop or rap listener.

Enjoy a good heavy bass POP song (Back in Time, On the Floor)

always looking to find something interesting to annoy the cars around me


----------



## DC/Hertz

Manson gets heavy. It's pretty fun stuff. AWOLNATION for something more modern.


----------



## AyOne

Take this with a grain of salt but you can check "trap remixes" of your favorite songs. Now, most of them completely butcher the song, but there are a few, and I mean few, that add pleasant amount of bass and drops without really altering the core song.


----------



## Lycancatt

trap remixes can be a really fun style to play with. but keep in mind, any song..well not quite any..can be damn loud if you have enough sub lol.


----------



## Justin Zazzi

I kinda think I understand what you're looking for. If you like On The Floor by Jennifer Lopez and Pitbull, try some of these.

Santana and Everlast - Put Your Lights On
Katy Perry - Circle the Drain
Longo and Wainwright ft Craig Smart - One Life Stand
Pussycat Dolls - Beep
Justin Timberlake - What Goes Around
Fergie - London Bridge
Cascada - Pyromania
Christina Aguilera - Lady Marmalade
Beyonce - Halo
Everclear - Wonderful
Marc Anthony - I've Got You
Nelly Furtado - Turn Off the Light
Mika - Relax (Take is Easy)
Usher - Yeah!
Shania Twain - I'm Gonna Getcha Good
Joss Stone - You Had Me
Just about anything from David Guetta


----------



## j4gates

And I Drove You Crazy by Banks...may surprise you.


----------



## SQLnovice

subbed, adding all of these to my Spotify Playlist. I have a playlist dedicated to suggestions made by this forum members.

Whenever any friends want to listen to my system, I always put on "Sexual Healing by Marvin Gaye."


----------



## arw01

Jazzi said:


> I kinda think I understand what you're looking for. If you like On The Floor by Jennifer Lopez and Pitbull, try some of these.
> 
> Santana and Everlast - Put Your Lights On
> Katy Perry - Circle the Drain
> Longo and Wainwright ft Craig Smart - One Life Stand
> Pussycat Dolls - Beep
> Justin Timberlake - What Goes Around
> Fergie - London Bridge
> Cascada - Pyromania
> Christina Aguilera - Lady Marmalade
> Beyonce - Halo
> Everclear - Wonderful
> Marc Anthony - I've Got You
> Nelly Furtado - Turn Off the Light
> Mika - Relax (Take is Easy)
> Usher - Yeah!
> Shania Twain - I'm Gonna Getcha Good
> Joss Stone - You Had Me
> Just about anything from David Guetta


Working my way down the list, thank you. 

I have added to my side Dance Again by J Lo, and Jepson's Call me. When I cranked up the later was surprised at it's base line, did not recall that one being a window rattler.


----------



## arw01

DC/Hertz said:


> Manson gets heavy. It's pretty fun stuff. AWOLNATION for something more modern.


Anything particular? Looking on Spotify appears Sail is the breakout song with 312MM listens. Nothing else is even 1/10th that from him.


----------



## Niebur3

Chet Faker has some really cool stuff.
Trouble with us
Gold
No Diggity

Also, Starboy by the Weeknd has non stop killer bass.


----------



## DC/Hertz

arw01 said:


> Anything particular? Looking on Spotify appears Sail is the breakout song with 312MM listens. Nothing else is even 1/10th that from him.


I like all their stuff. RUN kicks ass but it's got a weird reverd in the upper midrange that kills my door. 


Avenged sevenfold is a another to check out


----------



## V 2the C




----------



## Tugg!

If you are willing to download the Soundcloud app, there are a ton of mashed or remixed songs. There is a user named JAYKODE that has some amazing stuff. He even re-does Dream Lover. You can find Sweet Caroline with a bass line. Lots of testing songs, and frequency specific stuff.


----------



## intheflesh

Limp Bizkit - Behind blue eyes
Metallica - Bleeding Me

Both songs have prominent bass pedal tones throughout the song that really surprised me the first time I heard them in a system with a sub.


----------



## intheflesh

If you are into metal at all, one of my favorite double kick tracks is "singled out" by diecast


----------



## Alrojoca

Muse 

Drums punchy midbass

Panic station 






Also check madness

Dead inside


----------



## bbfoto

Great suggestions so far!


Try _*Chrom - Peak and Decay*_. Very much the "new" _Depeche Mode_ or DP ripoff, but some really great bass lines and tracks to demo your system.


Oh, and of course, _*Lorde's "Royals" *_track.


----------



## Thee Unforgiven

PRIMUS


----------



## DC/Hertz

Yeah primus hammers and the effects are really cool.


----------



## DC/Hertz

I guess I'd call it Country pop but the new Colt Ford album is fun.


----------



## ominous

8 by Incubus was a nice find. It's got a few nice tracks and they didn't skimp on the bass.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

Lacuna Coil is good.


----------



## percy072

More 90's House Acid...but it's addictive. Sampled with Kate Bush' "Cloud Buster". Also find the video addictive for some reason.


----------



## PPI_GUY

I would advise everyone to stay away from so-called "bass boosted" tracks as they can quite literally damage your equipment. Ran into this phenomena at a SPL show a few years ago. Many of the vehicles there were demo'ing with these tracks and I just couldn't get over the amount of distortion being introduced into the systems. Did some research later and essentially all the lower frequency range on these songs has been eq'd to the point of clipping. And not just the occasional clip either. Just awful.


----------



## karmajack

Can't help you with pop much. Maybe Hyperballad by Bjork. or Uptown Funk, or Ride by Twenty One Pilots. (21 Pilots might have a few actually on their Blurryface album). Also Sublime's stuff like What I Got. 

For Rock...

Hot For Teacher - Van Halen

Tick's and Leaches , or Forty six & 2 - Tool (many Tool songs for that matter)

Raining Blood, or War Ensemble - Slayer (again many Slayer songs will do)

Beast and the Harlet , or Bat Country - Avenged Sevenfold

Jerry Was A Race Car Driver - Primus (tons of other Primus songs)

Toxicity, or Chop Suey - System of a Down

Take The Power Back, or Snakecharmer - Rage Against The Machine


----------



## percy072

PPI_GUY said:


> I would advise everyone to stay away from so-called "bass boosted" tracks as they can quite literally damage your equipment.


The worst is alot of the EDM ie: Deadmau5. I ended up deleting all of it because when I have it on shuffle play with the volume up at a decent level, eventually one of those tracks would come on and scare the **** out of me!! blowing out the mids to full excursion as I'm scrambling for the volume knob...piss' me off when that happens 

They must record that stuff at +10db'


----------



## bassfreak85

percy072 said:


> More 90's House Acid...but it's addictive. Sampled with Kate Bush' "Cloud Buster". Also find the video addictive for some reason.


I kinda like that.. in abouts the same way i like to take a timely crap!


----------



## bassfreak85

may i welcome you to flux pavilion? excellent bass lines.. 
https://youtu.be/blFFQ7aJxVs


----------



## BlueGhost

MISSIO KDV


----------



## hchinaski

The XX - their first album "XX" is a great SQ album with some great, unexpected low bass parts


----------



## unix_usr

Check out "The Pretty Reckless" 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lou Frasier2

anything by prong has good bass


----------

